# Software Downgraded to 4.05



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

Yesterday I checked and I was on 4.09. Just now I had the TV on but had not pressed Select to bring up the receiver. After about 10 minutes I looked up and the receiver was downloading and did a software update. After the update I am back at 4.05


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

bthessel said:


> Yesterday I checked and I was on 4.09. Just now I had the TV on but had not pressed Select to bring up the receiver. After about 10 minutes I looked up and the receiver was downloading and did a software update. After the update I am back at 4.05


How would a German scientist say it? "Berrrry intresting..."

Perhaps DISH has discovered that they've introduced more bugs than they've fixed and decided to revert back to 4.05 for the time being.

I'm betting that they screwed up the code so bad that it would be just as easy to go back to the 4.05 and start all over.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

ME TOO. Not but five minutes ago, we were eating dinner and I heard the upstairs 622 reboot. When I finished, I turned it on and it was back to 4.05.

The 622 downstairs is still at 4.09. For now.


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

Same here. It showed the "updating memory" screen and now I'm back to 4.05.

The fun continues...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow.. In all the time I have been around, I have seen this happen once with the 811. Definitely not common... Hmm must have ran into something that was affecting enough of the 622 population to step back.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes Mine too was downgraded to L4.05. I had written an email to the betabugs email address I wrote to when I first beta tested L4.01 software about my problems with the recordings off of my mpeg 4 hd locals NBC and CBS. They were pixelating and macro blocking on shows that were recorded only not LIVE tv at all. They responded the next day- this morning in fact . They said they were aware of the bug and that they were actively working on a fix that would be in the next release. Well tonight was that release. They rolled it back to L4.05. THis is a good thing. I would rather a roll back than losing the ability to dvr off of my hd mpeg 4 locals. I think that this is a pretty good turn around time for a problem to be fixed don't you?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The roll back started Tue Jul 24 16:45:21 2007 PDT for all SW from L406 to L409 !


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Tech portal says they are planning to spool 4.06 today, not 4.05.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh yes, and tech portal is _never _wrong. (You realize your statement makes no sense.)

Also, my other 622 downgraded to 4.05 as well.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I just checked my downstairs 622 and it still has 4.09...my 622 upstairs is still at 4.05. I guess I am lucky because I haven't had any issues with 4.09.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DAG said:


> Tech portal says they are planning to spool 4.06 today, not 4.05.


Well, continue watch the portal's news, but I prefer to post what is spooling, really does.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Presence said:


> Oh yes, and tech portal is _never _wrong. (You realize your statement makes no sense.)
> 
> Also, my other 622 downgraded to 4.05 as well.


Merely a statement of FACT.

I, too, have been downgraded to 4.05 as of this morning.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

My older 622 has also been downgraded to 405, or maybe that's an upgrade. My other 622 never got 409. Probably a good thing since I use HDMI from that one and so many people lost HDMI with 409.

So let's see, we replace 405 with 406 for a few customers. That turns out to have problems so we replace it with 409 and start the national rollout. 409 causes major problems and we go back to 405. Does anyone at E* understand it might be wise to do extensive beta testing before screwing up service to paying customers?


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

This roll back is really a blessing for me. They did the "upgraded" signal meter right as I was installing and peaking my 129 dish. I had lows of 30-32 on some TPs and highs of 46-48 with the new meter. Now with the old meter, it shows lows of 65-67 and highs of 80-90. I knew the new one was messed up and that if I had a solid lock, I'd be OK. I was still leery of such low numbers though. Now that I know I'm at the old 65+, I fell more confident. What a break. Now back to the new stuff is fine.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome. Now I get to see if my HDMI is alive when I get back home.


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

My 622 downgraded last night, rebooting twice in the process and missing a scheduled recording. Any idea why it wasn't done at the "normal" time in the middle of the night?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

There is no "normal" time for downloading software. The "normal" maintenance time is for Guide update and a daily reboot.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

HDMI might be back for some but the OTA is back to its old tricks again with 4.05.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Dang! I'm back to 4.05 too!


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

My 622 was returned to L405 overnight, thus restoring my HDMI. This nightmare is now over.

JoJo


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. lets keep this thread on topic and avoid the bashing. We are in the support forum under the support rules, so please report if you have rolled back and any particular new issues you see from the roll back. If you want to get into discussions about software process or your opinion of Dish's lack of process, please open a thread in the in the general area. I would be happy to participate there.

This is not directed to anyone in particular but I read a few posts above that seem to be going that way so I am just avoiding having to do extra work later pruning this thread. Nothing wrong about discussing the validity of E* dev process, the general forum is the place for those type of thread.

No back to your regular scheduled posting.....


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

I got 4.05 back last night too which was helpful because now I have the old SS meter back and can compare apples to apples. I went from low 40s back to mid 50s since 129 was "fixed". My OTAs are working better again now too. I had some issues with them after 4.06 and 4.09 got loaded.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I never saw 4.06 or 4.09 here... and I would guess since they did a rollback that the lowest any of us would see next would be 4.10 since I would expect any problems encountered would either be fixed and a new version spun OR an entirely new development path would start.

I do have some OTA issues sometimes with 4.05 still, but it sounds like the may or may not have fixed those with the other releases recently.. so I'm thinking it is just as well I didn't get to join in on the fun of the latest partial spools.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I do have some OTA issues sometimes with 4.05 still, but it sounds like the may or may not have fixed those with the other releases recently.. so I'm thinking it is just as well I didn't get to join in on the fun of the latest partial spools.


My OTA issues were fixed with 406 and were sustained in 409. They are back however with 405. Hopefully they will work out the HDMI issues and get us a release soon.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a wild guess... but since we are expecting some announcements in a few weeks (new channels, Voom conversion, external USB hard drive, maybe dish online) we could see a different version of software update that may or may not include those fixes (if the fixes were problematic) soon.

Or maybe they will have time to iron things out and cover a whole bunch of stuff along with the new features coming...


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

We still have to hope that the ext hdd software actually works right


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

HMMM could the rollback mean that after TECH CHAT we will have the L501 with Extra HDD support for a one time fee off $25.00 HMMM


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Or maybe they will have time to iron things out and cover a whole bunch of stuff along with the new features coming...[/QUOTE]

I think I would prefer reliable baby steps to possibly unstable giant leaps. I wonder if they snuck some pre USB support stuff in the last software and it caused other problems?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have 4.09 and I don't want it. The pixelization is horrible on the local HD channels. Things are jumping all over the place. How do I get it removed? I powered down for hours.....no update (DOWN-date?) so far.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

moman19 said:


> I have 4.09 and I don't want it. The pixelization is horrible on the local HD channels. Things are jumping all over the place. How do I get it removed? I powered down for hours.....no update (DOWN-date?) so far.


If it hasn't downgraded to 4.05 yet, make sure that both TV1 and TV2 are off. It should "update" in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

back to 4.05 from 4.09


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

585960 said:


> back to 4.05 from 4.09


Ditto here :eek2:


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

This may have been asked before: 

Is there any "MANUAL" way to upgrade or downgrade yourself?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

No.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

One of my 622's has 4.06 and the other 4.05. I saw a major improvement with the 4.06 upgrade on my big screen.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

nicedeboy26 said:


> One of my 622's has 4.06 and the other 4.05. I saw a major improvement with the 4.06 upgrade on my big screen.


What kind of improvement?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Various problems with L4.06 and L4.09 aside, to me the SD rendering in those versions was definitely superior to what I’m now seeing after being rolled back to L4.05.

Edit:
Another observation -- Seems (to me) that the HD audio sync issues were less pronounced (pardon the pun) on L4.06 & L4.09 as well. Maybe it's uplink issues, but all of my LIL HDs, Equator, HDNET, UNIHD HGTVHD are way off today.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Picture quality and HD upgraded changes.


----------

